# The Castle Builders: Masters & Masons



## JWW427 (Feb 26, 2021)

This video documentary is good at illustrating the basics of castle building back in medieval times.
In a broader view in conjunction with star forts, its incredible what was achieved when money, ego, bloodlines, and warfare were mixed together.
The Freemasons were the military industrial complex of their day along with other craftsmen such as blacksmiths and sword makers.
Today its similar. We are always gearing up for the next war. Why?



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbwbi6uurG0_


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Feb 26, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> This video documentary is good at illustrating the basics of castle building back in medieval times.
> In a broader view in conjunction with star forts, its incredible what was achieved when money, ego, bloodlines, and warfare were mixed together.
> The Freemasons were the military industrial complex of their day along with other craftsmen such as blacksmiths and sword makers.
> Today its similar. We are always gearing up for the next war. Why?
> ...



Amazing video! But these builders seem to appear out of nowhere in history, knowing how to build these strongholds that are so well built that they’re still standing. “They dug all the rocks needed by hand” the young woman says. And it took them only two years. Two years!


----------



## luddite (Feb 27, 2021)

Fortuna Fled said:


> They dug all the rocks needed by hand” the young woman says. And it took them only two years. Two years


I'm surprised it wasn't 66.6 days. Where the people working for two years without any days off?


----------



## Coulness (Feb 27, 2021)

Hmm, had a notice saying this is not playable in my country (uk)


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 27, 2021)

Coulness said:


> Hmm, had a notice saying this is not playable in my country (uk)


Same here but if you take the title and paste in the tube you will find it!


Citezenship said:


> Coulness said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, had a notice saying this is not playable in my country (uk)
> ...



_View: https://youtu.be/CDT96o7xrUA_


----------



## Hidden Rabbit (Mar 1, 2021)

I think this is all Fakey and you shouldn't bother with it  

When they tell you about the Knights, it means they are lying to you. There is the Sword and Ax Paradox. Official historians have driven themselves into it. 

Only AX can be made of iron. Huge ax, fat Yatagan or Machete. That is, it is the weapon of the orcs. No swords can be made of iron, because they will fall apart (Hello Reconstructors who buy rolled Steel in the store and "remodel" the Middle Ages) If you are deficient in iron and steel, then you will not go to war at all. You should chop wood with an ax and shoe a horse. (Hypothetical Middle Ages) 

For the Sword you need steel. The paradox is that steel needs Furnaces, Rolling Machines, Coal, Mines and Chemistry. If your civilization can produce such a quantity of Steel-Metals, then you will no longer be interested in cutting people with melee weapons )) 
How is this possible? For example, find steel rails, steel floor beams and metal scrap, and send all this to armor and brain crushers 

There are stories that in Antiquity (and we keep in mind that it was Closer) there were Warm Floors. If you have warm floors; mosaics; pools and pumps for the pool; nine-storey brick buildings and elevators (this one professor said about Byzantium that there were such buildings and elevators in them. How did they work? There are in nature Electric elevators and Steam elevators and Vacuum ones ) It will not be interesting for you to walk around with gladius knives and cut everyone. Likewise, you want to go to Football, and not cut off the heads of the Arabs in the stadium. (This is me hinting at the seizure of power by some religion) 

I think it is much easier to write a new History. "Long History of England" than living by the rules of the Middle Ages. (Take the 19th century. Then in England and in other parts of the world, Romanticism, drawings of ruins, etc. was fashionable, etc. Why? Because these ruins were all around and people lived in mud, in a concentration camp, and restored life around them. As I wrote today, there is the Aral Sea-lake. This is a crazy lake in the middle of the desert. Where the water comes from is unknown. Who built the villages and cities at its bottom is not clear. And now environmentalists are running around and complaining "the sea is drying up, the sea is drying up." Of course it dries up, there are no rivers around it and it's not clear where it came from ) 

By the way, I saw a strange movie about castles today. Like all castles are on the mountains and guard secret caves


----------

